# Das für mich fairste F2P System auf dem Markt



## Raaandy (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab schon länger mit Aion aufgehört, aber jetzt wos F2P wird, denke ich schau ich mal wieder rein  schlecht wars ja nie!

Ich hab mir jetzt die 3 verschiedenen F2P Modelle angeschaut (Starter/Veteran/Gold Paket) und ich muss sagen, das hört sich wirklich fantastisch an. 

Was man da als Veteran alles offen hat(es gibt ja quasi keine Einschränkungen außer das die verschiedenen Inis einen längeren CD haben). Selbst als Starter kann man das Spiel einfach genießen.

http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/featuresdetails/ 

wer sich das mal anschaun möchte.

Jetzt mal die Frage, sehe ich da nur keinen Hacken, oder gibt es wirklich keinen?
Jetzt hoffe ich nur das kein doofe Itemshop kommt mit dem man die beste Rüstung kaufen kann, und alles ist gut 

ps: könnte mir jemand den bestbevölkertsten deutschen Server nennen?


----------



## R3PO (23. Januar 2012)

naja ich hab mich informiert . also es gibt sogesehen keine hacken bis auf die cds . itemshop wird kommen , wie weit es eingreifen wird ka .


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

Es wird einen Item-Shop geben. (Relativ) sicher ist, daß man dort wie bisher Klamotten- und Waffen-Skins (ohne Stats), Miols (mit und ohne Funktionen), diverse Sonderfarben und das übliche Gedöns wie Schönheitstickets, Umbenennungs-Tickets usw. kaufen kann. Da Aion F2P wird, ist aber auch damit zu rechnen, daß es im Shop dann Spielhilfen wie z.b. die von NCsoft in der Vergangenheit schon mal angebotenen 100%-Sockelhilfen oder Verwandlungsbonbons mit Stat-Erhöhung u.ä. zu kaufen geben wird. Was aber genau nun im Shop zu finden sein wird, werden wir erst erfahren, wenn Gameforge es bekannt gibt.  

Für Starter finde ich allerdings die Einschränkungen sehr heftig. Kaum Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten mit anderen und handeln kann man auch nicht, weder über Privatshop noch über AH. Das soll Aion in erster Linie vor der zu erwartenden Goldseller-Flut schützen, macht es aber für Starter trotzdem eher zu einem Singleplayer. Andererseits ist der Goldaccount mit 9,99 Euro im Monat billiger, als das bisherige Abo und lohnt auf jeden Fall, wenn man Aion gut findet und in vollen Zügen genießen mag. Ob man Aion gut findet, kann man dann ja als Starter in aller Ruhe herausfinden.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2012)

Noch nicht LoL gespielt, oder?


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ps: könnte mir jemand den bestbevölkertsten deutschen Server nennen?



Weil ichs eben überlesen hatte... 

Die Bevölkerung der 3 alten Aion-Server Thor, Kromede, Balder ist ungefähr gleich stark. Außerdem wird es zum Release von Aion F2P einen nagelneuen 4. Server geben. 

Die bestehenden Server unterscheiden sich allerdings sehr, was die Community und deren Aktivität angeht: 

Wer einen... wie soll ich sagen... "ungezwungenen" Stil in seiner Kommunikation und im Umgang mit anderen pflegt und sich nicht dran stört, daß es im Weltchat und auch sonst turbulent zugeht, findet auf Thor reichlich Gesinnungsgenossen. Bzgl. der Festungen im Abyss und in Balaurea haben dort die Elyos aktuell die Oberhand und sind wohl derzeit am raidaktivsten. 

Die Community von Kromede ist etwas gesetzter, läßt sich also bzgl. Umgang und Ton eher im Mittelfeld einordnen. Bei den Festungskämpfen scheinen die Aktivitäten von Asmodiern und Elyos derzeit relativ ausgeglichen zu sein. 

Auf Balder freut man sich über einen einigermaßen freundlichen Umgang miteinander, außerdem beherbergt dieser Server die Rollenspieler-Community von Aion, die immer wieder gerne Events wie Märkte oder Turniere für "ihren" Server veranstaltet. Bzgl. der Festungskämpfe sind aktuell beide Fraktionen etwas lethargisch. 

Was die erwähnten Raidaktivitäten angeht, sei darauf verwiesen, daß sich dies jederzeit auf jedem Server ändern und natürlich niemand voraussehen kann, wie sich das ab Start von F2P entwickelt.


----------



## Raaandy (24. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank mal für die ausführliche Antwort Manat.

Ich habe damals schon auf Balder gespielt und werde es wohl wieder tun  Die einzige sehr reizvolle Alternative ist der neue Server. Wenn alle wieder bei 0 Anfangen ich glaube das würde auch sehr viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Mikehoof (24. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich Aion entwickelt hat   Mit Free-to-play schaue ich mal wieder rein. Kann man mit Äther eigentlich noch Kinahs verdienen? Obwohl die Frage stellt sich ja nicht weil man nichts verkaufen kann als "Nichtszahler" hehe


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

Mit Äther kann man noch Kinahs verdienen.

Und wenn du Aion irgendwann schon mal gespielt hast, solltest du deine Account-Daten rauskramen, im Masteraccount bei NCsoft einloggen und dem Transfer deines Aion-Accounts zu Gameforge zustimmen, damit du Veteranen-Status bekommst. Da hast du bist auf erhöhten Cooldown auf Instanzen und Medaillen-Cap keine Einschränkungen, kannst also handeln.


----------



## Mikehoof (24. Januar 2012)

Ah ok den Account habe ich vorhin für den Transfer vorgemerkt. Dann ist diese Einschränkung nur für absolute Neulinge oder Goldseller das hätte ich auch selber lesen können :-) thx


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2012)

Erinnert mich an das EQ2 Modell.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Januar 2012)

Mal so als Frage - bekommt man Veteranen-Status auch wenn man sich einmalig einen Gold-Account kauft?


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

Es wird laut CM Zoe (Gameforge) irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, auch später noch zu einem Veteranen-Account zu kommen, aber wie genau, dazu gibt es noch keine offizielle Meldung. Daß das mit einem Monat Gold-Account gehen wird, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. 

Aktuell hat man die Möglichkeit, als Teilnehmer an der closed beta zum Veteranen zu werden. Um an der CB teilnehmen zu können, muß man einen der Keys gewinnen, die auf aionfreetoplay.de und bei buffed, gamestar, pcgames, aion.onlinewelten und aion-balder verlost werden.


----------



## Scharyth (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte da auch eine Frage, bei der ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin^^

Wenn man "damals" zum release von Aion ein par Monate gespielt hat (also ein Abo hatte), dann bekommt man den Veteranen Status oder?
Ich mein, ist ja einige Zeit her o:


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn du deinen Aion-Account im NCsoft-Masteraccount für den Transfer zu Gameforge markierst, ist es völlig egal, wann du zuletzt Aion gespielt hast. Du bist dann automatisch Veteran.


----------



## Scharyth (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich sollte den schon für den Transfer markiert haben, danke für die Antwort (:


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, markieren sollte man den Account schon, sonst wird er ja nicht zu Gameforge transferiert und meines Wissens wird er dann auch unspielbar.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Januar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Es wird laut CM Zoe (Gameforge) irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, auch später noch zu einem Veteranen-Account zu kommen, aber wie genau, dazu gibt es noch keine offizielle Meldung. Daß das mit einem Monat Gold-Account gehen wird, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Aktuell hat man die Möglichkeit, als Teilnehmer an der closed beta zum Veteranen zu werden. Um an der CB teilnehmen zu können, muß man einen der Keys gewinnen, die auf aionfreetoplay.de und bei buffed, gamestar, pcgames, aion.onlinewelten und aion-balder verlost werden.



Okay, mal schauen. Ich werde Aion auf jeden Fall antesten, nur stört mich am Free-Account das man kein AH benutzen kann, und in der Kommunikation recht stark eingeschränkt ist. Ich hatte Aion schonmal auf einem Privatserver getestet (steinigt mich ), und fand es nur "naja". Ist aber auch schon sehr lange her, außerdem ist das "echte" Aion wohl bugfreier. Deswegen möchte ich nicht ein ganzes Monatsabo abschließen, wenn ich nach 2 Tagen womöglich doch nicht mehr spiele.


----------



## madmax188 (25. Januar 2012)

ma ich bleibe lieber auf Pserver


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. Januar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Ja, markieren sollte man den Account schon, sonst wird er ja nicht zu Gameforge transferiert und meines Wissens wird er dann auch unspielbar.



also für den Fall, das man jetzt mit F2P noch mal reinschauen möchte, sollte man lieber jetzt den Account nach Gameforge transen ?? Weil sonst alles gelöscht ?

Habe 1 Monat bei Release und ca. 9 Monate nach Release nochmal kurz ein Abo gehabt.


----------



## Raaandy (25. Januar 2012)

Lord schrieb:


> also für den Fall, das man jetzt mit F2P noch mal reinschauen möchte, sollte man lieber jetzt den Account nach Gameforge transen ?? Weil sonst alles gelöscht ?



Das ist jetzt auch mein Kenntnisstand: Wenn du jetzt dem Wechsel in deinem Account nicht zustimmst, ist er unspielbar. Also schnell einloggen und wechsel zu Gameforge zustimmen, dann wirst du als Veteran eingestuft, und hast fast keine Beschränkungen.

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage: Muss man den Client bzw. das Spiel nochmal komplett frisch runterladen?. In den offiziellen Foren hab ich es so Verstanden: Sobald man den Vorabclienten von Gameforge runterlädt und installiert, erkennt er das man Aion schon drauf hat, und fragt ob man die vorhandenen Daten kopieren möchte, oder sich alles nochmal laden will. Ist das korrekt?

Also muss ich das Spiel nur von meinen CD´s installieren, patchen, und kann es mir sparen das komplette Spiel zu downloaden.Danach den Gameforgevorabclienten ziehen, und es kopieren lassen?


----------



## Manat (25. Januar 2012)

Genau, installieren, patchen (das wird lang genug dauern) und dann den Gameforge-Client runterladen und zustimmen, daß er Aion kopiert.

Und ja, wenn man jetzt nicht dem Transfer zu Gameforge zustimmt, wird Aion nicht mehr spielbar sein. Was ja logisch ist, weil NCsoft es in EU nicht mehr betreibt. Ob man Aion in NA noch spielen kann mit dem NCsoft-Masteraccount, weiß ich nicht, da müßtet ihr den NCsoft-Support bitte direkt anschreiben und fragen.


----------



## sam831029 (25. Januar 2012)

Huhu Leutz ,

habe da mal eine Frage zu.

Habe vor etwa einem Monat auf der Page von NC - Soft alles gemacht zum 

wechsel nach Gameforge. Wie muss ich mich nun verhalten um mit dem start von 

F2P dabei zu sein und spielen zu können. Kann ich mich nach wie vor mit meinen

Daten dann einloggen, oder bleibt es es über den Launcher wie bisher? 

Bzw. muss ich wo anders also warscheinlich bei Gamefprge Aion laden.

Danke schonmal für Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Manat (25. Januar 2012)

Du solltest jetzt schon auf www.aionfreetoplay.com den Client von Gameforge downloaden (vorzugsweise, nachdem du über den bei dir installierten NCsoft-Launcher alle Updates gezogen und installiert hast) und installieren. Der neue client kopiert das auf deiner Platte vorhandene Aion. Und nach erfolgtem Transfer zu Gameforge und Release von Aion F2P kannst du dann mit deinen gewohnten Login-Daten dort einloggen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt zugestimmt das mein Account nach GF getranst wird.

Ich hab aber noch keine Bestätigung bekommen. Dauert es länger bis man eine Mail erhält oder wie läuft das ? 

Ich blick einfach nicht durch wie das zu laufen hat. Habe Aion als Original Spiel hier auf CD. Installieren oder alles von der GF free to play Seite runterladen ?


----------



## Manat (25. Januar 2012)

Es gibt keine Bestätigung, aber in deinem NCsoft-Masteraccount sollte nun für deinen Aion-Account oben in der Box links ein Vermerk stehen, daß er transferiert wird.

Edith mein, ich kann nicht lesen... Also, es ist für dich vorteilhafter, wenn du Aion von CD installierst, den NCsoft-Launcher patchen laßt und dann von Gameforge den Client downloadest und installierst. Immerhin hat Aion über 17 GB und der GF-Client kopiert den Aion-Ordner.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Januar 2012)

Habe übrigens eben die Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden, FAQ lesen hat Vorteile. Ich nehme an ich bin nicht der einzige mit dieser Frage:



> *Kann ich vom Starter zum Veteranen aufsteigen?*
> Ja. Welche Voraussetzungen du dafür erfüllen musst, erklären wir dir, sobald die Umstellung erfolgt ist. Bestehende Accounts erhalten den Veteranen-Status jedoch automatisch.



D.h., man sieht sich bestimmt in Aion, für wie lange wird sich ergeben


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. Januar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Bestätigung, aber in deinem NCsoft-Masteraccount sollte nun für deinen Aion-Account oben in der Box links ein Vermerk stehen, daß er transferiert wird.
> 
> Edith mein, ich kann nicht lesen... Also, es ist für dich vorteilhafter, wenn du Aion von CD installierst, den NCsoft-Launcher patchen laßt und dann von Gameforge den Client downloadest und installierst. Immerhin hat Aion über 17 GB und der GF-Client kopiert den Aion-Ordner.



oben links in welcher box ???? *brett vorm kopp hab*


Hatte diese Meldung:

Der Transferstatus wurde aktualisiert. Nach Abschluss des Service-Transfers an Gameforge


können Sie Aion® innerhalb des europäischen Service von Gameforge spielen.
Hinweis:
Ihr Aion®-Account wird nicht mehr von NCsoft verwaltet.
NCsoft stellt Ihnen den Aion®-Service nicht länger in Rechnung.






Ich hab allerdings noch kein Gameforge Account.... muss ich mich da auch nochmal registrieren oder hat man automatisch dort einen Account wenn man den Aion Account dorthin transt ?


----------



## Manat (25. Januar 2012)

In NCsoft-Masteraccount einloggen. 
rechts unten auf den Aion-Account klicken.
Auf der sich öffnenden Seite ist links oben eine Box namens "Account", die folgende Daten enthält: 


> Erstellt am:
> Account-Typ:
> Account-Status:
> Spielbar bis:
> ...


... und da sollte dann bei Gamefoge-transferstatus "ausgewählt" stehen 

Bei Gameforge mußt du dich nicht registrieren, wenn du deinen Aion-Account für den Transfer markiert hast. Das wird dann von Gameforge übernommen und du hast dort automatisch einen Account.


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. Januar 2012)

danke dir vielmals.

manchmal bin ich echt zu panne..... 

es steht bei Gameforge Status " ausgewählt " 




ich werde dann deine Anweisung " Aion von CD installierst, den NCsoft-Launcher patchen laßt und dann von Gameforge den Client downloadest und installierst " nun genauestens befolgen ^^


ach ja, hat man noch eine Chance auf eine beta key ? so just for fun oder schon zu spät ?


----------



## Raaandy (26. Januar 2012)

Lord schrieb:


> danke dir vielmals.
> 
> ich werde dann deine Anweisung " Aion von CD installierst, den NCsoft-Launcher patchen laßt und dann von Gameforge den Client downloadest und installierst " nun genauestens befolgen ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Der Release von Aion F2P startet irgendwann zwischen dem 17. und 28. Februar. Ich persönlich tippe eher auf die letzte Februarwoche.

Und mir macht meine Unordnung Probleme, mein GF-Client kopiert mir nämlich sämtliche installierten Spiele und bricht irgendwann vermutlich überfordert mit ner Fehlermeldung ab, vielleicht auch, weil die Festplatte schließlich voll war, weil ich Aion damals ohne eigenen Unterordner in den Spiele-Ordner installiert hab.  Suche grad nach ner Lösung, die jenseits von "Aion de- und neuinstallieren" liegt... *hust*


----------



## John Sinclair (26. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal kann es sein das ein paar Acc gelöscht wurden ? die sagen mir immer das mein password falsch ist dabei bin ich 100% sicher das ich mich nicht verschrieben habe...


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

nein, eigentlich löscht NCsoft keine Accounts. Es kann aber sein, daß dein Account gehackt wurde. NCsoft sperrt Accounts sicherheitshalber, wenn sie ungewöhnliche Aktivitäten feststellen. Erstmal Passwort neu zuschicken lassen und wenn das nicht geht, Support anschreiben! Kram schon mal sämtliche IDs + die Unique-ID raus, die du bei Anmeldung damals per Mail bekommen hast.


----------



## John Sinclair (26. Januar 2012)

Hab ich ja versucht aber dan kommt die meldung das meine E Mail Adresse nicht zum angebenen acc passt o.O
Ingame passwort geht noch da steht lediglich das ich nicht bezahlt habe ^^ von hack oder das der acc gespert wurde steht da nichts


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Dann kann dir nur der NCsoft-Support helfen. *nickt* Und das klingt sehr nach Hack.


----------



## Anvy (26. Januar 2012)

Habe Probleme beim patchen. Wollte AION testen, sobald es F2P wird und habe es mir auch auf der hier angegebenen Seite heruntergeladen. Muss aus zeitlichen Gründen den Patcher immer wieder anhalten. Beim Neustart war er dann wieder bei 5%, obwohl ich bereits 25% heruntergeladen hatte. Ein Kollege hat dasselbe Problem.

Kann dagegen etwas getan werden oder muss ich damit leben?


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

Hi. Habe mal ne Frage. Habe von Gamestar ne Key zur Beta gewonnen. Wenn ich jedoch den Kea für meinen NCsoft Acc benutzen möchte, der natürlich schon zum transferiere ausgewählt ist, was muss ich da machen. Laut Gameforge existiert dort mein Acc noch nicht, da der Transfer ja auch erst zum Release des Spiels statt findet. Weiß einer wie ich nun vorgehen muss?


----------



## Blutkônig (26. Januar 2012)

Moin,
wollte mal fragen ob evtl. jemand einen Beta Key übrig hat den er entbehren kann. Habe zwar an allen Verlosungen teilgenommen, allerdings leider kein Glück gehabt:/

MfG


----------



## La Saint (26. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Was man da als Veteran alles offen hat(es gibt ja quasi keine Einschränkungen außer das die verschiedenen Inis einen längeren CD haben). Selbst als Starter kann man das Spiel einfach genießen.
> 
> Jetzt mal die Frage, sehe ich da nur keinen Hacken, oder gibt es wirklich keinen?
> Jetzt hoffe ich nur das kein doofe Itemshop kommt mit dem man die beste Rüstung kaufen kann, und alles ist gut


Jetzt muß ich zugeben, dass ich mit F2P-Spielen keine Erfahrung habe. Ich weiß also nicht, was so an Einschränkungen üblich ist. Aber der Startermodus sieht so aus, als wäre er nur zum Anfüttern da und um die Leute in das Goldpaket (monatliche Gebühren von 10 Euro) zu treiben. Aber sinnvoll damit spielen wird man wohl nicht können.

Drastische Einschränkungen beim Chat und keine Möglichkeit zu handeln wird einsam machen. Und da man noch nicht mal Sachen per Post verschicken kann ist auch ein Bankchar unmöglich.

Gut, das trifft mich nicht. Da ich Aion ab dem westlichen Release über ein Jahr gespielt habe, ist mir der Veteranenstatus sicher. Und der hört sich tatsächlich brauchbar an. Auch gegen ein Abo mit monatlichen Gebühren läßt sich nichts sagen. Immer vorausgesetzt, man ist dann nicht trotzdem vom Itemshop abhängig um vorne mitzuspielen. Und was den Itemshop mit spielrelevantem Inhalt betrifft, selbstverständlich wird der kommen. Das ist die Geschäftsidee bei F2P.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> Hi. Habe mal ne Frage. Habe von Gamestar ne Key zur Beta gewonnen. Wenn ich jedoch den Kea für meinen NCsoft Acc benutzen möchte, der natürlich schon zum transferiere ausgewählt ist, was muss ich da machen. Laut Gameforge existiert dort mein Acc noch nicht, da der Transfer ja auch erst zum Release des Spiels statt findet. Weiß einer wie ich nun vorgehen muss?



Du kannst den Beta-Key nicht auf deinen NCsoft-Account anwenden 

Warte bitte noch etwas und downloade unterdessen auf www.aionfreetoplay.com den Client von Gameforge, installiere ihn. Ich denke, da wird demnächst auf ebendieser Seite ein update des inhalts erfolgen, das erklärt, wie man den Beta-Key anwendet. 

(Da ich meinen Client derzeit noch nicht installiert hab, kann ich grad nicht sagen, ob die Eingabe des Beta-Keys und Account-Erstellung evtl. über den Client erfolgt. Falls da jemand entsprechende Infos hat, bitte posten )

Bei der technischen Frage oben bzgl. des Downloads bin ich grad überfragt. Würde aber empfehlen, den Patcher einfach durchlaufen zu lassen und nicht immer abzubrechen.

Bzgl. Beta-Key-Gewinnspiele mal bei google Aion beta-key und 2012 eingeben und auf den relevanten Suchergebnissen nachgucken, obs da noch was gibt.


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Du kannst den Beta-Key nicht auf deinen NCsoft-Account anwenden
> 
> Warte bitte noch etwas und downloade unterdessen auf www.aionfreetoplay.com den Client von Gameforge, installiere ihn. Ich denke, da wird demnächst auf ebendieser Seite ein update des inhalts erfolgen, das erklärt, wie man den Beta-Key anwendet.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir schon bewusst, das der Key nichts mehr mit NCsoft zu tuen hat  Deshalb ja, das würde bedeutet ich muss einen neuen erstellen, da der Transfer noch nicht statt findet. Doch wie wird dann der Trans acc und der Beta Acc zusammengefügt. Der Client ist schon längst installiert und ist identisch mit dem von NCsoft. Selbst das NCsoft-logo wird eingebledet, nicht das Gameforge ^^. Man kommt natürlich nur bis zum Loginfenster. Also bedeutet das noch warten, auch wenn es recht ungünstig ist, die Beta zur Prime Time zu starten


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

La schrieb:


> Drastische Einschränkungen beim Chat und keine Möglichkeit zu handeln wird einsam machen. Und da man noch nicht mal Sachen per Post verschicken kann ist auch ein Bankchar unmöglich.



Ich kann mir noch vorstellen, daß es wie in anderen f2p-Titeln "Sprechrollen" und "Handelsverträge" im Item-Shop gibt, die es auch Startern ermöglichen werden, zu chatten und zu handeln, ohne einen Goldaccount bezahlen zu müssen. Aber das sind reine Spekulationen, muß also nicht so sein. 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die Beta und ärger mich grad die Krätze, daß ich Aion damals nicht in einen Unterordner installiert hab... und ich nun warten muß, bis mir irgendjemand sagt: "Es gibt für dein Problem keine andere Lösung als Aion komplett neu zu downloaden." *rumfuchtelt*


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Ich dagegen hoffe das die überwiegende Mehrheit sich Aion ansieht und zum Goldaccount greift. 10 Euro im Monat ist Aion alle male wert. Ich hoffe im Itemshop wird es nur einige Gimmicks geben und das Gameforce da auch weniger Interesse dran hat spielentscheidende Dinge rein zu packen und damit ihre Goldaccount zahlenden Kunden zu verschrecken.


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

Habe  nen paar keys übrig, wenn wer einen möchte einfach posten. werde dann versuche ihm die zukommen zu lassen


----------



## sirozzy (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> Habe nen paar keys übrig, wenn wer einen möchte einfach posten. werde dann versuche ihm die zukommen zu lassen



boah... ich ich ich.. hatte schon den AION support angehauen weil es buffed
irgendwie verpennt hatte.

Also ich wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

sirozzy schrieb:


> boah... ich ich ich.. hatte schon den AION support angehauen weil es buffed
> irgendwie verpennt hatte.
> 
> Also ich wäre dir sehr dankbar




Hast PN


----------



## Mikehoof (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne einen




PN haste ^^


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn du noch einen hast, ich wäre überfroh wenn ich einen bekommen könnte, bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch einen hast, ich wäre überfroh wenn ich einen bekommen könnte, bitte bitte bitte



aber nur wegen deinem coolen avatar bekommste ne PN


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> aber nur wegen deinem coolen avatar bekommste ne PN



Boah, geil! Ich kann dir echt nicht genug danken dafür!


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn bedarf besteht, ich könnte noch vier Keys verteilen. Ich brächte dazu deine E-Mail Adresse und deinen Namen


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Ende Januar weitere Beta-Key-Verlosung: http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/news/betastart


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube wir sollten zwischen Testkey und Betatestkey unterscheiden oder ?


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Ja, sollte man. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß hier nach den Beta-Test-Keys gefragt wird, nicht nach den Aion-Trials von NCsoft


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Ich wurde auch schon wegen dem Betatestkey angeschrieben. So einen habe ich natürlich nicht. Den gibt es auch nur für jeden ein mal. Der ist dazu da um auf den Testserver von Gameforce einloggen zu können. Also nur damit die, die Performance ihres neuen Servers testen können.

Ein Testkey hingegen ist ein Key um jetzt schon Aion auf den bestehenden Servern spielen zu können. Dabei hat man dann allerdings ähnliche Einschränkungen wie ab Februar mit den normalen Account. Also keinen Veteranen- oder Goldstatus.


----------



## Numy (26. Januar 2012)

würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch einen Key bekommen könnte. Habe Aion selber knapp 1 Jahr lang gespielt, aber wegen dem Hardcore Grinden dann wieder aufgehört. Mal schauen was sich seit der zeit alles geändert hat.

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## La Saint (26. Januar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Ich kann mir noch vorstellen, daß es wie in anderen f2p-Titeln "Sprechrollen" und "Handelsverträge" im Item-Shop gibt, die es auch Startern ermöglichen werden, zu chatten und zu handeln ...


Witzig. Ich wußte garnicht, das F2P-Anbieter mit solchen bösen Tricks arbeiten um den Leuten Geld abzuknöpfen. Das ist ja richtig ausbaubar. "Laufrollen", damit der Char nicht permanent gehen muß. "Schwimmrollen", damit man den Unterwasser-Content erreichen kann. "Trinkrollen", damit man Mana- und Heiltränke benutzen kann.

Ich hatte immer gedacht, die Itemshop-Abzocke bezieht sich nur auf Waffen- und Ausrüstung für das Endgame. Jetzt wird mir klar, wieso F2P-Spiele so einen schlechten Ruf haben und allgemein als teurer gelten als jedes Abo-Spiel.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

ich habe noch keys . also richtige für die Beta ^^


----------



## DangerMouz (26. Januar 2012)

würd mich auch sehr über einen Betakey freuen!


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

La schrieb:


> Witzig. Ich wußte garnicht, das F2P-Anbieter mit solchen bösen Tricks arbeiten um den Leuten Geld abzuknöpfen. Das ist ja richtig ausbaubar. "Laufrollen", damit der Char nicht permanent gehen muß. "Schwimmrollen", damit man den Unterwasser-Content erreichen kann. "Trinkrollen", damit man Mana- und Heiltränke benutzen kann.
> 
> Ich hatte immer gedacht, die Itemshop-Abzocke bezieht sich nur auf Waffen- und Ausrüstung für das Endgame. Jetzt wird mir klar, wieso F2P-Spiele so einen schlechten Ruf haben und allgemein als teurer gelten als jedes Abo-Spiel.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich gibt es die verschiedensten F2P Modelle. Dabei gibt es auch wirklich schlimme Modelle. Besonders schlimm sind solche Modelle wenn absolut spielentscheidende Dinge, besonders Verbrauchsmaterialien dabei über den Itemshop verkauft werden. Also zum Beispiel Schriftrollen die 30 Minuten halten dir aber den Schadensausstoß verdoppeln. Da gibt es wirklich fiese Sachen mit denen dann, ich würde sie mal nicht allzu gefestigte Spieler ennen, geködert werden, die dann dafür Unmengen an Geld ausgeben.

Allgemein kann man sagen Betreiber von F2P versuchen mit ihrem System mindestens genau so viel einzunehmen wie Betreiber von Abospielen. Da aber viele weniger zahlen, zahlen andere eben mehr. Das kann sich sogar bis zu erheblichen Summen bei einigen steigern.

Ich hoffe inständig das Gameforce bei Aion auf so etwas verzichtet. Möglich wäre es alle male. Ihr System, so wie sie es vorgestellt haben ist ja kein reines F2P wo alles über den Itemshop finaziert wird. Ihr System ist ein Hybridmodell.  Durch den Goldstatus zahlt ein Spieler ähnlich hohe Gebühren wie bei einem reinen Abosystem. Es müssen nur genug auf diesen Status gehen.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> ich habe noch keys . also richtige für die Beta ^^



Wie kann es sein das du mehrere Betakys hast ?

(Vorab, ich möchte so einen gar nicht haben. Ich will nicht ein Spiel testen das ich genauso schon spiele. Was sollte mich dazu reizen ? Da gibt es ja nicht mal andere Inhalte. Das ich dann einen Monat Goldstatus habe ? Da zahl ich doch lieber 10 Euro als meine Zeit damit zu füllen)


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

@ DangerMouz hast PN

Warum ich mehrer Keys habe? Naja ergab sich so


----------



## DangerMouz (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> @ DangerMouz hast PN
> 
> Warum ich mehrer Keys habe? Naja ergab sich so




vielen lieben Dank!!!


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> @ DangerMouz hast PN
> 
> Warum ich mehrer Keys habe? Naja ergab sich so


Ahhh ja. Also so was wie Insiderhandel. ^^


Verstehe allerdings nicht warum jemand, der Aion nur testen möchte ob es ihn gefällt, so einen Betakey möchte? Er kann da genau das machen wie auf den richtigen Server, mehr nicht. Nach der Testphase kann er dann aber mit diesem Char nichts mehr machen, der wird gelöscht. Den Testkey hingegen kann er dann zu einem normalen Key aufwerten. Also warum sollte jemand, der lediglich sehen will ob Aion ihm zusagt einen Betakey wollen ? Ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn ?


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

zum einen den vet status und die boni wenn du 10 - 20 -30 wirst. nein kein insider nur ein übervorsichtiger mensch, der einen key haben will und deshalb nicht vor unmoralischen mitteln zurück schreckt


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Puuuh, gibt es eigentlich alternative Download-Links? Der Client ist wirklich kriminell riesig, und die Server scheinen auch leicht überlastet zu sein. Ist zwar kein Wunder, aber gibts ne andere Möglichkeit?

Edit: vor allem hängt der download bei 38%. Meh.


----------



## Raaandy (26. Januar 2012)

La schrieb:


> Witzig. Ich wußte garnicht, das F2P-Anbieter mit solchen bösen Tricks arbeiten um den Leuten Geld abzuknöpfen. Das ist ja richtig ausbaubar. "Laufrollen", damit der Char nicht permanent gehen muß. "Schwimmrollen", damit man den Unterwasser-Content erreichen kann. "Trinkrollen", damit man Mana- und Heiltränke benutzen kann.
> 
> Ich hatte immer gedacht, die Itemshop-Abzocke bezieht sich nur auf Waffen- und Ausrüstung für das Endgame. Jetzt wird mir klar, wieso F2P-Spiele so einen schlechten Ruf haben und allgemein als teurer gelten als jedes Abo-Spiel.
> 
> ...



Dir machts richtig spaß in jedem Forum über jedes Spiel zu meckern oder? 

Wegen Leuten wie dir hat F2P einen schlechten ruf, weil ihr F2P immer in einem Satz mit Abzocke nennt. Ja es gibt durchaus Spiele die einen bescheidenen Itemshop haben, aber das sind nicht alle.



Ryuujikun schrieb:


> ich habe noch keys . also richtige für die Beta ^^



ich würde auch einen nehmen wenn du noch einen hast


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> zum einen den vet status und die boni wenn du 10 - 20 -30 wirst. nein kein insider nur ein übervorsichtiger mensch, der einen key haben will und deshalb nicht vor unmoralischen mitteln zurück schreckt


Den Veteranenstatus bekomme ich auch wenn ich einen richtigen Testkey habe. Der Account wird ja noch bei Ncsoft angelegt und den muß man nur auf Gameforce übertragen. Und die Goldpakte sind ja nur das ich 7, 15 oder 30 Tage Goldstatus bekomme. Also auf deutsch: Ich bekomme den Goldstatust im Gegenwert von 10 Euro für maximal 30 Tage.

Ich kann verstehen das Spieler die Schon Aion spielen sich davon locken lassen den Server zu testen. Für einige ist 10 Euro viel Geld. Den mehr als ein testen ob der Server läuft ist es ja nicht. Da gibt es nichts anderes als auf den richtigen Servern. 

Aber ein Spieler der Aion testen möchte ob es ihm gefällt ? Warum sollte der erst einen Testchar auf Level 30 spielen, nur um damit der anschließend gelöscht wird ? Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## R3PO (26. Januar 2012)

so leute da ich den leuten die möglichkeit bieten will die keinen key bekommen haben :

Dein Beta-Key lautet: 138L-H2DH-B6X6-NWSL
Der Key lautet: 	3ZTY-5MRI-J4CU-STAR




viel spaß damit


----------



## Blutkônig (26. Januar 2012)

Nahend,
hätte evtl. jemand noch einen Key übrig den er mir geben könnte?
Wäre echt Klasse
Danke im Vorraus.

MfG


----------



## Norei (26. Januar 2012)

gamona hat gerade eine Aktion laufen.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Also es würde mich wirklich mal sehr interessieren. Was wollt ihr mit einem Betakey ?


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Also es würde mich wirklich mal sehr interessieren. Was wollt ihr mit einem Betakey ?



Das Spiel testen und den Veteran-Status, da ich keinen NCSoft-Account habe.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das Spiel testen und den Veteran-Status, da ich keinen NCSoft-Account habe.


Mit dem normalen Testaccount bekommst du einen Ncsoft-Account und damit auch den Veteranenstatus. Im Gegensatz zu dem Betakey wird dann aber dein Char nicht gelöscht


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Laut der aionfreetoplay.com FAQ muss man ein Abo abgeschlossen haben damit der Account Veteran bekommt. Ich glaub kaum das Gameforge sich einen Haufen inaktiver Testaccounts transferieren wird.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Laut der aionfreetoplay.com FAQ muss man ein Abo abgeschlossen haben damit der Account Veteran bekommt. Ich glaub kaum das Gameforge sich einen Haufen inaktiver Testaccounts transferieren wird.


Die prüfen sogar ob (von Ncsof und ihren eigenen Spielen) gebannte Accounts wieder frei geschaltet werden ^^. 
Es gibt keinen unterschied zwischen Testaccount und normalen Account bei Ncsoft. ES ist immer der gleiche Account. Du kommst lediglich nicht in den normalen Modus solange du nicht einen normalen Key  aktiviert hast. Am Account wird nichts mehr geändert. Ich habe auch einen GW2- , Lineage-,  und City of Heros-Account bei Ncsoft, obwohl ich da nie was  für die bezahlt habe. Es ist immer der gleiche Account ^^


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

Nope das ist so nicht richtig. Habe auf meinem Master Acc auch nenn Probe drauf. Der lässt sich nicht übertragen. Ich kann ihn zwar zum transfer auswählen. doch bekommt er nie den Status "ausgewählt", mein normaler mit bestehen Aion Key geht jedoch.. Damit reicht eine Probe Acc nicht aus, wäre auch ein wenig zu leicht.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Schon mit Testkey bekommst du beide Accounts. Den Master und den Spielaccount. Mit dem Masteraccount kannst du gar nichts machen, lediglich dich auf die Accountseite einloggen und dort tätig werden. Zum Spielen, egal ob Test oder normal dient lediglich der Spielaccount. Wäre ja auch seltsam, dann müßtest du dich zur Testphase mit dem Masteraccount einloggen, wenn du das Spiel freigeschaltet hast, wird dann auf den Spieleaccount gewechselt.

Also ich habe auch zwei Accounts angelegt. Bei mir ging es problemlos den Probeaccount zu übertragen. Würde mich auch wundern, warum sollte Gameforce den nicht akzeptieren. Etwa mit der Begründung „Sie haben nie was bei Ncsoft bezahlt, also akzeptieren wir ihren Account nicht“ ?


----------



## standbY (26. Januar 2012)

Alta wie groß isn die Beta?

16% gesamt Status und hab 1,4GB geladen Oo?


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Du lädst da das komplette Spiel, das ist verdammt groß ^^


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich bin bei gerade mal 24%  nach 4 Stunden oder so.. und das mit 1.2MB/s im Schnitt..


----------



## standbY (26. Januar 2012)

Is mir auch bewusst, dass ich das komplette Spiel lade...aber wie groß is das denn Oo?
Die Closed Beta damals von Aion war glaube 4-5GB.


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

das mit dem master acc ist klar, dennoch halte ich es für fraglich das es so einfach ist und ja, diese begründung wäre plausibel, auch wenn sie es so nie sagen würden ^^ Der AIon ordner ist 18 GB groß, hast noch einiges zu laden 
Nen kleiner Tipp. Das Spiel über den NCsoft Lancher laden und die Spieledaten mit dem Gameforge launcher kopieren lassen ^^


----------



## skyline930 (26. Januar 2012)

Ryuujikun schrieb:


> das mit dem master acc ist klar, dennoch halte ich es für fraglich das es so einfach ist und ja, diese begründung wäre plausibel, auch wenn sie es so nie sagen würden ^^ Der AIon ordner ist 18 GB groß, hast noch einiges zu laden
> Nen kleiner Tipp. Das Spiel über den NCsoft Lancher laden und die Spieledaten mit dem Gameforge launcher kopieren lassen ^^



naja, ich bin "schon" bei 30%, lohnt sich das noch?


----------



## Ryuujikun (26. Januar 2012)

nein da eher nicht xD zumal er nach dem kopieren, die gesamten daten überprüft was auch nicht gerade kurz ist ^^ von daher sollteste die verbleibenden 70 % noch so laden


----------



## earthrunner (26. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## BaddaBumm (27. Januar 2012)

Erledigt, danke.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Januar 2012)

So, es ist vollbracht, fertig runtergeladen/installiert/gepatcht oder wie auch immer - aber ich kann zocken  Natürlich muss ich aber jetzt weg, denn wie sollte es auch anders sein?  
Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen die Kiste einfach über Nacht/während man in der Schule/auf der Arbeit ist einfach anzulassen. Den Monsterdownload nebenbei machen ist ja Folter...


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Januar 2012)

so, bin auch mal am installieren jetzt, letzten tage keine zeit gehabt.

Beta Key von Buffed gerade erhalten.

Hoffe, wenn ich dann von dem beta client geladen und installiert habe, das alles klappt ^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Januar 2012)

also das aktualisieren auf version 2.7.0.1 dauert ja ziemlich lange -.- *seufz*


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Januar 2012)

wieso meldet der Installer das bei 35 GB platz auf der platte nicht genug Platz ist wenn er nur 17 GB braucht ???

wieso ist mein Aion ordner überhaupt schon 35 GB groß ? O.o 

und der will gerade noch mal 12 GB runterladen	O.o


----------



## monthy (29. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich reserviert das Spiel von vornherein 35 Gb Platz auf der Platte.
Die gepackten Dateien müssen dann halt noch zusätzlich dazu.

Bzw. Ich hatte keine Probleme.

Mfg


----------

